# vegetables pasta



## Captain Canuck (Jan 2, 2006)

Guys what would you say is better for you vegetables pasta or wheat pasta and also what do you think would be the best to take with you're cycle?


----------



## Captain Canuck (Jan 2, 2006)

Anyone know what is better to eat????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Captain Canuck (Jan 4, 2006)

Was this a stupid Question?? Because no one replied!
I just wanted to know because a lot of people told me to eat only wheat noodles.

The veggie noodles are higher in protein then the wheat noodles. But the wheat noodle is less in calories. This is why I was asking.


----------



## ben johnson (Jan 4, 2006)

hey captn...i have a lady friend and she is also a cardio freek....she always knocks wheat stuff and goes with the veggies....for what its worth.


----------



## Captain Canuck (Jan 4, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## jabo1jabo1 (Jan 4, 2006)

no such thing as a stupid question!!!! i always use barilla pasta with a little protein added in. it is a tougher but it's not too bad.


----------



## Captain Canuck (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Jab I feel better  I thought maybe it was a stupid question!

I love pasta but some time I eat too much.


----------

